# Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M?



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Is there a limit to how many songs/directories you can have on the disk? Has anyone experienced similar? I'm about to give VW a call see what they have to say...
I have about 3000 songs in 117 folders, that shouldnt be too much. IDK whats wrong with this thing.
I'm gonna try to create two main folders (A-M, N-Z) to see if that helps. 
Anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

the max size card you xan load @ once is 2gb... sucks I know!


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Nah I can definitly see more than 2gb of music. In fact when I had a 8gb in there all my music showed up.
I think that RNS units with old firmware were only capable of 2gb (no SDHC cards) but more recent units work just fine. There has to be a limit on how many files or folders it can index...


_Modified by thisisnotdave at 7:01 AM 9-25-2009_


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Or maybe 8 or 16 is the new max limit it recognizes.


----------



## jay free (Oct 2, 2002)

good to know i will load up an 8gb and [email protected]!


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (jay free)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jay free* »_good to know i will load up an 8gb and [email protected]!

That assumes you have updated firmware! Not sure how to tell that...


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

^^ Good point...would be nice to know how to update firmware for us OLD folks...
Need to uupgrade the Nav DVD Maps as well...but $199? C'mon!


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

http://www.my-gti.com/719/diff...s-510 
This should help with figuring out whether you have the right firmware or not.


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

i have a feeling all or most of the 09's have old firmware. i already know my dealer will be reluctant to update the firmware unless there is a problem with the unit. anyone know of a way to update this without letting the dealer touch my car?


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (ElectricCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectricCo* »_i have a feeling all or most of the 09's have old firmware. i already know my dealer will be reluctant to update the firmware unless there is a problem with the unit. anyone know of a way to update this without letting the dealer touch my car?

This is a way to do this yourself (see the vwnavi.com site), but you have to be super-careful or you can brick your unit. I'm not sure the upgrade would be worth that risk...surely the dealer will do it as a good faith gesture, especially if you pay labor.


----------



## mr1180 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

is there a way to tell what firmware we have and what navigation maps?


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (jay free)*

Didn't I read that the USB adapter said 2 gb max as well? Well, I said f'that and took my external HDD out to my car and plugged it into an inverter hooked up to the cig lighter and powered it up.
It took a bit but it did work and I could see all 60 GB (that's roughly 15,000 songs) on my RNS-510. That HDD is a 1 TB drive too.
I wouldn't exactly suggest this as a method of using the USB adapter but I did it more out of curiosity if it'd work than anything. Other than that I've been using 2 GB SD cards one at a time to transfer music. Got 11 GB on the drive thus far.
One thing that I *did* notice is that it is a LOT easier to upload your folders individually instead of the whole card at once. Doing the card places it in a folder with the name of the card and then if you're really anal about organization like I am you'll end up Copying them out again, one folder at a time and then deleting the duplicates.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (spencerjw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spencerjw* »_
One thing that I *did* notice is that it is a LOT easier to upload your folders individually instead of the whole card at once. Doing the card places it in a folder with the name of the card and then if you're really anal about organization like I am you'll end up Copying them out again, one folder at a time and then deleting the duplicates.

Using a 2gb SD card seems like a lot more work than a DVD that holds many times that. Is it just a matter of being able to resuse the SD card that you like, or is it faster to load music?
I wish it wasn't so hard to copy to this car! We're enthusiasts, so we will put up with it (or like the challenge, go figure), but I can't imagine the average buyer will ever touch the hard drive if this is what it takes. I know my friend with a Q7 didn't even know he HAD a hard drive!
Oh, I should add that it does appear the sound quality is a lot better on the hard drive-based songs than ones played via iPod/MMI, but it may just be my imagination.


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (travelguy_73)*

My reasoning as to why I used the SD card is simply because I can load music from multiply systems at home and at work when I have the time to throw some on. Otherwise I'd be burning CDs from work and home and it just takes longer since I have to look at 3+ times the amount before you hit that burn button.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

I watched this youtube video on Noteburner (bonus: he includes the program







).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uO2BVstETIE and ended up downloading and using it to un-DRM my iTunes music. I also found this silent MP3 that I inserted "above" my song folders to allow me to play something while I choose Extras/Mix so that I can mix all of the songs in my folders (http://squobble.blogspot.com/2....html - I chose the 3 minute version to allow plenty of time to back out of the garage and get going before "mixing"). Anyway, it worked really well and now my HD is full of music and I don't have to mess with my ipod so much.



_Modified by travelguy_73 at 6:28 PM 9-26-2009_


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

I just put a 16 GB in my RCD510, worked like a charm.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

Ok... I screwed around with the file structure a bit this weekend and have come to the conclusion that there's probably a limit to how many folders it can keep in memory. Uber lame. This is fricking 2010, I believe its a programming oversight. I'll try to peg down the actual number tonight along with some alternative to how you can actually get 32gb of music on this thing..


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

I don't see there being a way to ever get 32gb of music on it but go read a 32gb SD card, maybe.
the HDD itself is only a 30GB drive and it is partitioned and programmed to allocate 10 GB to the Mapping system, the other 200 GB can be used for music/video storage.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Ok... I screwed around with the file structure a bit this weekend and have come to the conclusion that there's probably a limit to how many folders it can keep in memory. Uber lame. This is fricking 2010, I believe its a programming oversight. I'll try to peg down the actual number tonight along with some alternative to how you can actually get 32gb of music on this thing..

Unless I did something wrong when I loaded my songs over the weekend, I ran into the folder limitation pretty early on. The DVD loaded 1 main playlist folder and then maybe 20 artist subfolders before it acted like it was finished. I then had to load another 10 subfolders manually into the main playlist folder. I was thinking the limitation was more like 200 folders, but whatever limitation I hit is WAY too low.
I should note that it doesn't have any problem loading and using the extra folders, it just didn't want to load them as part of the initial batch.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

So, I filled up my 16 GB card yesterday... and had the same problem, it looks like it will only pull the first 70-75 folder names up... so what I did to get around this was put main folders such as A-C. D-F, etc, to cut down on the number of folder names that need to be displayed at one time.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

Ok, nm... it did not work...lol It still wont display my last main folder.


----------



## slvrmagnum (Apr 14, 2006)

So, it looks like it is an overall file limit, not by space, but by items.


----------



## FLYTDIGUY (Aug 26, 2003)

*Re: (slvrmagnum)*

If you have the updated firmware (version 0360) which was included on all US units (3C0-035-684A) manufactured after June 2009, your unit should be capable to playing 32GB SD cards.
Other than with Vag-Com or looking at the top/side of the unit for the manufacturing date, I'm not sure how else to verify firmware version.
There are places where you can find a brand new 2M version of the map disc for $150. Just check around


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: (FLYTDIGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FLYTDIGUY* »_If you have the updated firmware (version 0360) which was included on all US units (3C0-035-684A) manufactured after June 2009, your unit should be capable to playing 32GB SD cards.


Does this include the additional ability to use SDHC cards as well?
I haven't tried larger than 2GB SD cards but I know for sure it won't read my 8GB SDHC card.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M? (thisisnotdave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thisisnotdave* »_Is there a limit to how many songs/directories you can have on the disk? Has anyone experienced similar? I'm about to give VW a call see what they have to say...
I have about 3000 songs in 117 folders, that shouldnt be too much. IDK whats wrong with this thing.
I'm gonna try to create two main folders (A-M, N-Z) to see if that helps. 
Anyone had similar experiences?

What is the point to getting a SD card if you have an ipod?


----------



## spencerjw (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
What is the point to getting a SD card if you have an ipod?

Because the SD card lest you copy music to the 20GB hard drive.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
What is the point to getting a SD card if you have an ipod?

At least for me, the HDD sounds better and is more reliable that my ipod touch. I have found that I need to regularly reboot my ipod in order for the RNS 510 to connect with it. Plus I leave it at the office all the time, and then have to suffer with Sirius.
Now that I have loaded my playlists with DVDs, I use an SD card to add songs as I download them. It's really easy to do, very convenient.


_Modified by travelguy_73 at 9:25 AM 10-7-2009_


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

*Re: Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M? (thisisnotdave)*

apparently.... http://www.my-gti.com/719/diff...s-510
Units with firmware from 2660 upwards now have 32GB + SDHC support including older units (from HW04 and above type A units).
Units with firmware prior to 2660 or with a older hardware revision have a 2GB limitation.
Some 4GB SD cards (not SDHC) will work. 2GB is the maximum size allowed by the specification of SD however there are some 4GB cards available. One that has been tested to work when formatted as a FAT32 card is the Transcend 4GB Secure Digital Memory Card Class 6 (TS4GSDHC6)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From the "Premium 8 Radio" manual (printed 06.04.09) page 22, Media source table: 
- CD-ROM, CD-R and CD-RW audio data CDs up to 700MB (ISO9660/Joliet);
- SD/MMC up to max 2GB;
- SDHC up to max 32GB:
- file name and file path no more than 256 characters
- file structure with a max of 8 levels
- max of 50 folders and 256 files on MP3 CDs
- max of 512 folders and 2048 files on memory cards
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Add-ons For The RCD-510/RNS-510 / MFD2 / MFD Units
http://www.mfd3.com/store/add-...units/


_Modified by kbad at 6:58 PM 10-7-2009_


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M? (travelguy_73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *travelguy_73* »_
At least for me, the HDD sounds better and is more reliable that my ipod touch. I have found that I need to regularly reboot my ipod in order for the RNS 510 to connect with it. Plus I leave it at the office all the time, and then have to suffer with Sirius.
Now that I have loaded my playlists with DVDs, I use an SD card to add songs as I download them. It's really easy to do, very convenient.

_Modified by travelguy_73 at 9:25 AM 10-7-2009_

I have to agree wiht you on the sirrius. Sound is bad. At first I thought it was just the stereo and was pretty disappointed. Then I hooked up my ipod. Sound is great. Now I just need to get whatever it is I need to fully integrate ipod with the stereo. Currently using the AUX jack.


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Got a 32gb card for my RNS-510 but my music list only goes to M? (Ween2010)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ween2010* »_
I have to agree wiht you on the sirrius. Sound is bad. At first I thought it was just the stereo and was pretty disappointed. Then I hooked up my ipod. Sound is great. Now I just need to get whatever it is I need to fully integrate ipod with the stereo. Currently using the AUX jack. 

The MMI will have your ipod sounding much better than with the aux, but then the HDD will allow the Dynaudio to really shine, IMO. I even tried playing from the SD card versus the HDD, and the HDD sounded better. _Or at least I want to believe it sounded better, who knows?_


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i recently copied all my songs to the HDD and can attest to the fact that the HDD produces better sound quality than the ipod.


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ElectricCo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ElectricCo* »_i recently copied all my songs to the HDD and can attest to the fact that the HDD produces better sound quality than the ipod.

I know it is probably in my manual, but does the non-nav touch screen stereo have a hard drive?


----------



## 03.5GTI (May 5, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*

Nope.... no drive on non nav radio


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Ween2010)*

Were you comparing it with ipod through MDI? The reason i bring this is because the only way to get line level audio from the ipod is through the connector port. If you're going through the headphones you're adding extra processing and amplification steps which will distort sound. However the iPod has been praised since early generations for having very high quality DACs and sounding great. Just my two cents and whatnot.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (thisisnotdave)*

Sorry for bringing this back from the dead...
Anyone ever end up finding out the max memory for a readable SD card with the RDS-510? 
Also... does anyone know the best way for setting up folders. I keep getting various opinions. It would be nice to have it all organized, but able to shuffle all songs.


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

So far, no dice. It seems like the limit is on the number of directories you have. So, there's really no way of filling up a 32gb without it being a mess. I think 16gb would approach the limit.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_There's a hardware limitation at play. The original RNS-510 units (HW: 3C0 035 684 A, H01) max out at 2GB, but some 4GB cards have been known to work as long as it is not SDHC.
3C0 035 684 B/H02+ maxes out at 32GB with the right firmware. It also supports SDHC. This should be in your vehicle if it is a 2010.
Hardware 684 C/H04 also supports 32GB and SDHC. This is what I'm running right now. Should hopefully recognize 64GB cards once someone makes them.

So If you load up a 32gb card with all of your folders, would it still play or is there a limit to the amount of folders? I still waiting to buy a card only because this isn't confirmed nor denied yet. I would have no other use of a 32gb SDHC so it would be a waste of cash if it wouldn't work


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Just put in my 16GB SDHC card and it's reading everything great! I have TONS of files and it is having no problem whatsoever. Car just got here Monday... 2010 sport CC.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaronbrass* »_If you have MDI, I'd recommend sticking with a larger USB flash drive for the time being.

I do have the MDI, but haven't even looked at it because I don't have an ipod. Is it a USB port or an ipod adapter? 
If it's a simple USB port, that's awesome. The CC is not my daily driver, so I don't peek around all of the tme


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (jaronbrass)*

Awesome, thanks bro. I think I'll get a large flash drive instead of a SD Card. There is no limit to files through USB isthere? And just curious, would my playlists work?
Thanks in advance. I know I'm being a pain. And if you don't know, I'll give it a shot anyway


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

Where is this USB port supposed to be? I searched the hell out of the car/ I have the Nav with MDI. Found no USB port


----------



## thisisnotdave (May 27, 2007)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

U need a cable that connects to your MDI port, $40 to $60 from the dealer I think.


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (thisisnotdave)*

Does anyone know if that cable can be purchased somewhere else?


----------



## TheRodfather (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheRodfather)*

Disregard. Found it for 35 shipped


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Having same issue with 8GB SD card*

I'm having the same issue with my 8GB SD card. My structure as of now is simple:

>DUBWAY
>>HIP-HOP
>>>DR.DRE
>>>>*.MP3
>>>>*.MP3
>>SOUNDTRACKS
>>TECHNO
>>ROCK

Very Vanilla but it doesn't read it. Will research a bit more.


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Having same issue with 8GB SD card*

Ok, I think I may have figured out my issue. It appears there are issues with the folder structure. If I do away with My root folder which is DUBWAY and add the folders directly into the root like:

>DUBWAY
>JAY-Z
>>*.MP3
>DR. DRE
>>*.MP3

All works fine. Also, if I create a different structure like:

>DUBWAY
>SOUNDTRACK
>>HANGOVER
>>>*.MP3

This also worked. Keep in mind, MP3 is the only format support...I had some *.m4a formats which it does not read. I will continue to add more files but I'm curious if I will run into a file/folder limitation as more files/folders are added. I'll update the post soon, hope this helps everyone.


----------



## recluss1 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Folder structure was the cause for my issues*

So it looks like the issues was due to the subfolder structure. If the subfolder structure goes more than 2 folders deep, I could not see my music. See my previous post for the structure that worked for me. Also, only MP3 formated files are supported.


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's some thread resurrection for all of you...

So, after 2.5 years or so with my wife's CC, I am _finally_ going to try and load some songs on to the RNS510 hard drive. But since I have a 1st generation CC (I have a mute key instead of a phone key on the navigation), I am likely limited by the SD Card size due to the old firmware. Fine, okay I'll deal. But my question is... do all the songs have to be .mp3 formatted? ...As in I can't just drag iTunes purchased songs? They have to be ripped from CDs? Thanks!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)

This document provides an overview of what type of radios support what type of SD card, how the file hierarchy on the card will be presented, what types of file formats are supported by the various radios, how many files can be stored on the SD card, etc.

It is a reference (specification) document, not a troubleshooting or diagnostic document.

SD Card Overview


You can also update your Firmware by following the instructions from this thread.

Navigation firmware update for RNS-510


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

Excellent, Seki. I have a delay sometimes reading files from my SD card and it must be because there's album art and Windows INI files in the folders, hidden by default. Time to clean up. Thanks!


----------



## ToySlacker (Aug 10, 2007)

gtaylor0 said:


> Excellent, Seki. I have a delay sometimes reading files from my SD card and it must be because there's album art and Windows INI files in the folders, hidden by default. Time to clean up. Thanks!


CT, eh? You coastal or up north?

Thanks for the guidance Seki!

Totally off topic... how the eff am I a "semi-n00b," I've been a member since 2007! Guess I need to post and not just read...


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

So the system gave you that noob moniker? lol....I'm coastal


----------



## salsaguy (Oct 2, 2004)

The specs say it takes 2 GB max on an SD card but up to 32 GB on an SDHC card 
I just got a SDHC 32 GB for $28 bucks and it works great on my RNS 510 on my 2012 Passet SEL premium


----------



## GenevaFlyer (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,

Just played around with an SD card on my RCD510 (on a 2012 CC Sport), but am running into something weird.

I've put all my songs in a single directory. They are all mp3, in 192 kbps variable bit rate. This should work according to the manual.

However, as soon as the unit starts loading the songs (and it correctly reads the name of the first song), the unit reboots, and stays in a reboot loop. Has anyone experienced this?

Thanks,

GenevaFlyer


----------



## bryduck (Sep 22, 2009)

*Old school answer for sdhc limit issues on the RCD*

Hi all!
For the RCD unit, you are limited to


----------

